# Tired of being denied



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

It is my turn to feel sad because poeple around me don't like when I feed the pigeons. I would just love to meet someone who really love pigeons like we do here on this board. I mean for real, not only on the internet... Somebody in Montréal here, or Québec Province? Their cats piss on our yard at night and it smells all day long, but I don't have the right to feed the pigeons?

Sad Suz. today


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I hope you find someone near you. I'm happy that I found someone through pigeons.com who lives near me and loves pigeons. 

In all you have to make peace in yourself. Be comfortable with who you are and what you do. I don't mention my birds to people. My kids do though and they get upset at the responses they get from others. That is why I don't share my treasure (my birds) with others so they can't trample on my world. 

If the neighbors are annoyed with the many pigeons that come in their yards because you feed them, then try cutting back on the feeding. Some is better then none because it could turn into a pigeon poisoning if things get really bad. 

I know what it's like to want to add more and more food as more birds show up. 

Julie


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

your not alone. some of my friends don't even know about my pigeons. my family thinks i am nuts. my neighbor puts up with me and the pigeons.


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

My late father raised pigeons when he was a boy, and my husband loves them, but the few friends that know of my birds chalk it up to another sign of me being an "eccentric". 

I hope you find a buddy in your area soon!


----------



## fred128 (May 21, 2001)

Paulette,
Welcome to the club. I can't imagine a person here who would not have had at least one bad experience with somebody while feeding pigeons.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Pigeons are wonderful animals, if someone cannot see this fact, they have not looked close enough, and it is their loss, not ours.
Take the time to watch pigeons and you will be hooked.
Carl


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

That is very sad Suz  

Most people are always like that when it comes to pigeons... 
I wish you can meet some pigeon people too, if you even come to Toronto you can meet me and my birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Poulette,

Please cheer up as others opinions mean nothing, in regards to pigeons. People who do not like pigeons are clearly uneducated. Your instincts are right on! Take pride in your hobby!

The people I know that love pigeons are the most interesting, knowledgable, educated and fun people I know. Present company included.

I was lucky to get the interest from my father, because we are from Holland, which is BIG pigeon country. We come from a long line of pigeon lovers! Most people have pigeons there, for hobbies or racing, their pigeons take top priority. Now in America, I do find alot of uneducated people, but there are those who are interested in my birds, and will ask all kinds of questions. I have one neighbor who asked us to call him everytime we fly them, he says he loves to watch! Those are the ones who have open minds and interests, so don't give up, there are other people around you who love the pigeons, they are just afraid to say anything too!

Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Suz,

For quite a time after I got to be interested in pigeons I never met anyone who shared that. 

Then I corresponded with two people from the US and two in the UK for a couple of years, one of these being Cynthia. After a further two years, I got to meet Cynthia and over the two years since then, we have met a few other pigeonfolk here - like Karen and Helen, and a couple of others who have dropped out of circulation, as have my other three email correspondents. 

I had problems, way back, with somewhat elderly neighbors complaining to the management here about 'my' pigeons, and I started to think no-one liked pigeons except me! Now and then, however, in different cities I have worked in, I have come across those few who like to feed them, and enjoy talking about them. 

Occasionally, at different places I have worked, people who thought me strange for feeding (and talking to) pigeons have let their curiosity overcome them, and asked me about my interest. Among these, there have been just a few who have told me they really didn't notice, or have any knowledge of, the pigeon before then, and had to admit they would now see them in a different light.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Suz,

Just keep smiling, that seems to deter the nasty ones! And if people are nasty keep smiling anyway!

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sad But True*

I have an idea! People tend to have a negative feeling when they hear Pigeons. But a very different feeling when they hear "dove". They are actually considered Rock Dove, so next time, tell them you are feeding a flock of Rock Dove. Tell them how unusually smart they are, and other neat things, and they might be a little more open minded.


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey,
don't worry about it. Cheer up. People are absolutely stupid. Just sit down for a while and think about what stupid people do...they talk/gossip/worry about absolutely nothing when they can care and talk about a lot of useful topics in the world. Recent study shows that pet dander is everywhere, including the houses that don't have any pets (cats, dogs mostly). How it is spread is through humans when they visit. Now can we kick these people out, if we don't have a pet? People keep rats, pythons, spiders and even skunks etc (no offence people-if you keep any of these) as pets and it is very unlikely that these pets can be tamed. But they keep it because they like it. Anyway, explaining the stupidity of human mind (or some people) will take a long time and lot of research. I am not good at it, so lets leave it at that. 

Anyway, check out this site. Few folks are in Quebec and I hope they are close to you. It is a great site to check out the details too. Very informative.
www.racingbirds.com
good luck


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Well, I'll post just for the moral support and because a similar thing happened to us today.

We were told pigeons cause life-thertening diseases that can even cause blindness and therfore we can't feed them from our balcony in our apartment complex, especially since they have "pest control" people come to stop the pigeons from roosting here.

Funny thing is, you can go to here and read just how ignorant people, even entire cities, can be.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

*They took my bird feeder.*

Don't feel badly. The association took my bird feeder away. They said that it will attract rodents. At first I was blistering mad. Then I thought I don't need a feeder to feed the pigeons. Now the seed gets tossed on the side walk =) Hang in there! Yong


----------



## Evan Garris (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to disagree with you saying rats aren't tame. They've been domesticated for quite awhile and have the intelligence of a dog. Also they become extremly tame just like a pigeon. People also have a low opinion of them......sounds familiar......


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Count me in too! I'm pretty sure just about everyone I know thinks I am nuts. My husband says I am going to wind up being one of those "old pigeon ladies" in a park somewhere surrounded by birds. Actually sounds pretty neat to me! LOL Thank God most of my friends and neighbors are kind and don't say to my face that they think it's strange that I like pigeons, but you can kind of see it in their faces if the subject comes up. For example, when I was on call for jury duty and was passing the time talking to some of the other people there, the subject of computers came up. We all said what we primarily do when we are online. I said besides doing research for school, I go on every day to check my mail and visit "my" pigeon site. One of the women asked if it was a site giving advice on how to get rid of them b/c they had too many in their parking garage (she lived in a huge apt complex) and everyone wanted them gone. I said no, it's about liking pigeons and advice to help them if they are sick or injured. She couldn't understand it at all.
About the only person who thinks it's "cool" is my son. He gets a big kick out of watching the males do "the dance" and watching the females ignore them or run. He laughs and says it's just like real life LOL.
It's a shame that those of us who like to feed the pigeons are made to feel like oddballs and criminals. I will never understand why people feel the need to perpetuate all the misconceptions (like they spread disease, flying rats, etc.) After all, they are just birds. It annoys me no end that because it's a flock of pigeons that come to me, I have to worry about neighbors complaining. If it was a whole bunch of blue jays or cardinals or something like that, all the neighbors would be oohing and ahhing and would think its great....Go figure.

Good luck everyone in fighting the good fight! LOL At least we all have each other here on the forum.

Linda


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

*Pigeons vs Rats *

Everyone where I work thinks I'm nuts for rescuing pigeons, and so do my friends, but my family doesn't. I found out that my great-grandfather had a pigeon coop on his roof in New York City way back when, so I can say that it's in my blood  I also had a pet rat when I was younger, and it wasn't meant to be a pet. It was supposed to be my neighbor's snake's lunch, but the snake died and he didn't know what to do with it. Templeton definitely had PLENTY of personality  So let them be called 'rats with wings' since they are plentiful, but it's only considered a bad thing by those who say it with disdain 
I love my flying rats  

-Amy-


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello all,

It's interesting to hear about how others react to 'pigeon people' and it's sad in most cases how people think we are "nuts" or something 

For myself, because I was homeschooled and do not meet with a lot of people (not very social in that way  ) I usually just get some problems from neighbours..etc. when having to rescue some birds.
Though most of the people I meet think it's great what I'm doing (even though sometimes they think I'm a little overboard the way I treat my birds, that goes for my family too and everyone knows I treat my birds as if they were my children) but overall all the friends of my family or people we know never thought it was something weird or strange in that way in fact many even liked the birds and wanted to hold them, are always asking about them..etc. I find that wonderful 

Few weeks ago the superintendent of the building came into our apt unexpected to check the pipes and he saw "Kitkat" a beige homer that I have in the living room flying freely and he just paused and said "you have a pigeon inside!" and that was it, a bit of shock but he smiled a bit too. 

Let us not let the mean people spoil it for us, and as stated in the other posts too many people act strange towards many things.. I'm sure if they just took the time to really see what pigeons are all about they would grow to love them too


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Poulette, there may be some possibilities if you keep an eye out. In the morning some people feed pigeons in places like the Parc Lafontaine. If you see a good number of pigeons, you may follow them to a human food source. There may be various pigeon clubs in town as well. This is tricky because these people often despise the feral pigeon as vermin while there pet birds are "special". But a small percentage of those people like all pigeons.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

So true Snowbird...I've come across the negative attitude towards ferals a lot. Things like "why in the world would you be treating a feral?". I left that board. This is the best board for "real" pigeon lovers.


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Evan,

Don't misunderstand me. Your comment "...sounds familiar..." sounds like I don't like rats or something. Absolutely not. In fact, from age 9 or so, me and brothers have been keeping some animals and other than pigeons, rats and rabbits were the only ones we were able to tame and teach some tricks. These are ofcourse rats from pet stores (the white ones etc...). The rats that few people keep are the wild ones that is injured or something. There was a documentary about a lady who rescues all the rats and she has about 60 of them in the house. mostly wild. This was on TLC and that is how I came to know.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I will try to feed the pigeons just once a day from now, very early in the morning so they will go elsewhere during the day. I don't want to risk that somebody try to poison them. It would just break my heart!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Poulette,

That is a good idea, and believe me, it will work. I used to have pigeons hanging around my property, off and on, almost all day long. This was happening because I was tossing seed at least twice a day, in the morning and in the afternoon.
When it became apparent to me that the neighbors were starting to take notice, I began to worry and knew something had to change to insure the birds safety.

By feeding once a day, early in the morning, the birds have learned to eat and leave.
It may take a few days for them to get the idea that no more food is coming till the next morning, but believe me, they will realize it and stop hanging around waiting for more. If you have a rough idea of how many birds come to you to eat, put out about one ounce per bird and you will know that they will be covered foodwise for the day and not have to worry about them going hungry. I have a huge measuring bowl that marks off up to 96 ounces so I just fill that (I have about 80 birds that visit) so I know there is more than enough to cover them for the day. It was hard watching them wait for more at first, but within 3 or 4 days, they got the idea.
I feed them between 6:30 and 7:00am. They are all waiting for me and eat and are gone within a half hour. Not too many of my neighbors are out and about at that hour, plus if anyone should take notice and complain to me, I can always point out that the birds eat and leave quickly, so any mess is kept at a minimum. I also take care to do a little cleanup each day if poop and stray feathers are noticeable.
I think taking these steps will help head off negative attention and complaints and help avoid problems with neighbors and worries about threats to the birds safety.
So far, this plan has been working for me.

Good Luck,

Linda


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes I will do as you tell early in the morning. At this time of the year, they begin to wait even before 6 AM! We will adjust in the winter when it is still dark until 7:30. When I go back to work, I could try to make them follow me on my way to the College, and finally meet the other flock I feed about 1 kilometre from here ? During my vacations, I go there 2 or 3 times a week and the pigeons didn't forget me (or my seeds


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Linda,
I'm in the same situation as you. It was fine feeding twice daily because the pijjies would eat & leave, thereby eliminating any ill feelings from the neighbors on each side of me. But then they began to stick around *all day.* Then I noticed some would fly across the lake & begin eating somthing.  

That's when I began to worry about their safety, so I cut the feeding down to once daily, in the early morning, as you are doing, & it has gotten somewhat better. 

My problem is, they can hear when I have opened the door to the AZ room & they all converge at the door leading to the backyard, making it almost impossible for me to even get outside. I'm afraid I'm going to step on one of them. I'm serious! There is absolutely no place for me to walk, once I get the door open. 

So then I'm thinking, "Am I starving these poor babies by not feeding them in the afternoon?" 

There is one pij in particular, I have feeling he is one of Frank & Jessie's babies, that flies onto the pan of seed & eats as we walk out to the feeding area. One day there was so much commotion going on he missed landing on the pan & flew striaght into the AZ room. That would have been fine except the ceiling fan was on  so I had no choice but to discard the pan of seed & go rescue my 'pan pigeon'. 

I'm sure the folks across the lake, even if they don't care to have the pigeons around, were getting quite a chuckle watching this 'Keystone cops' chain of events unfold.  

Cindy


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Poulette,
> 
> Please cheer up as others opinions mean nothing, in regards to pigeons. People who do not like pigeons are clearly uneducated. Your instincts are right on! Take pride in your hobby!
> 
> ...



OPEN UP YOUR MINDS
I also have a problem, my parents think it is a waste of time and money,
my friends think i am stupid  and my neighbours are always complaning  but my interest is alive and kiking for six years now and most of my friends dont even know that i have birds 

I love people who appreciate and enjoy nature as it comes


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Poulette,

According to Dano, you CAN move that flock of yours the one km to meet with the other flock. Dano has done it successfully, by moving the feeding spot so many feet each day in the direction desired.....by doing this he has successfully "walked" his flock within a week or so to the desired feeding spot.

Cindy,
I think you are going to have a hard time of getting the birds to eat and leave. If there is any way you could feed once and then try to avoid having the birds see you until the next morning, that may help. When I cut down to once in the morning by my back door, for the rest of the day if I had to go out, I used my front door so the birds wouldn't see me. One day when I couldn't avoid using the back door, I draped a jacket over my head, hoping the birds wouldn't recognize me and it worked! I think if they keep seeing you throughout the day, they are naturally going to hang around hoping you will give them more. I too agonized that I was starving them, but through talking to Dano and others, I felt alot better about it if I was sure to provide a little more than one ounce each day per bird. That way, even if I saw them waiting for more for a few days, I could be confident that they were not starving.

Good luck to both of you w/ your dilemmas....I know how hard it is to try to "train" them to eat at certain times and in certain places, but if you bite the bullet and are successful, you will feel so much better not having to worry about complaints or threats to the birds. It is hard to enjoy the birds when you are always worried about negative attention....Hope this helps.

Linda


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Mary-

I too am/was homeschooled which as you know that alone makes you "weird" and then ad "bird/animals freak" to to picture and there you go! My family thinks I am crazy (not my parents and siblings) but my church family is great! My pastors son is now "in on it" with me and is in "training" so to speak with is first budgie.  Its fun because he too his homeschooled and talking to him is like looking in the mirror for me, I have found an equal but we are both still "odd" to many, its sad. I am quiet by nature which adds to the "anti-social" title that we homeschoolers have but my friends are older and smarter (vets, avain behaviorists, fellow rescues) and then people think I am stuck up.  

Hey, our birds get all this labbled on them too and I guess thats why we understand and love them so much, we have to deal with the same stuff.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I think you are going to have a hard time of getting the birds to eat and leave. * 
You're right Linda. They know they are safe in our backyard.

*If there is any way you could feed once and then try to avoid having the birds see you until the next morning, that may help. * 
That would help immensely, however an impossibility, as my rescued, non-releasable pijjies are housed in two large cages on the patio & I have to check on them often, especially now that the weather is so hot. Then I have my PMV survivor, blind pij & the most recent rescued pij housed in the AZ room. 
I think those ferals can hear me breathe.  

As long as I know they are getting enough to eat in the morning, I'm fine only feeding them once a day. And I do think a good many of them *are* leaving after they eat. 

I feel bad when the ferals, that have stayed behind, fly to the 'feeding area' when I go out to check on my own pijjies or change the water in the bird baths.  
But I'm getting better at dealing with it.  

Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Christina, 

Wow! You are kind of like me in many ways.. I'm also quiet by nature and homeschooled and usually do not get along with people my age much, which is like you said (people think you are stuck up.. lol!) I guess it's just the way I am and always have been. Many people are like that though and I think there is nothing wrong with it. 

Great to hear that you have found someone to at least have some support in that way My family is also great (my mom and sisters especially) so I have some wonderful support


----------



## Maria (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Poulette,

You're not alone, i live in Montreal and love the pijjies too! Just don't worry about what other people think of your little friends, it's just another masked form of racism if you ask me.  
I guess i'm lucky because I haven't gotten the same negative reaction here as you might have, and it might be because most of my friends are from out of town! Seriously though, you (and all on this site) have what the majority lack: empathy and a huge heart! Keep feeding them dear, and pay no mind to the ignorant ones, it's their loss, that's all.

Maria

ps - my cats would never pee in your yard, they're good girls and they love my pijjie too.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Linda,
> I had no choice but to discard the pan of seed & go rescue my 'pan pigeon'.
> 
> I'm sure the folks across the lake, even if they don't care to have the pigeons around, were getting quite a chuckle watching this 'Keystone cops' chain of events unfold.
> ...


Ah, yes. One of those adreniline moments!


----------



## Andrei (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi, I am a pigeon addict. You have to learn to care less and understand that it's a bless to be able to obtain happiness with such foolish things like pigeons - as some might say. The only problem I have with pigeons is that I already miss them several minutes after I leave the loft. Being nuts? So what. I will survive.


----------

